# Really late ED Compliance - don't tase me folks!



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello Bimmerfest community!

Sorry for the really late compliance (at least 3 weeks late since pickup August 31, 2012). Took a while to get ahold of the rest of the photos taken as my buddy took the best photos, and I couldn't get them any earlier than this weekend. Basically here was our itinerary:

Day 0 - Fly into Munich
Day 1 - Get to Munich, picked up by Peter to the Welt, stay at the Welt and visit museum until pickup time of 4PM local time. Head to hotel afterwards.
Day 2 - Drive to Neuschwanstein Castle, and after castle trip drive through Innsbruck to Bolzano, stay at a hotel in Bolzano, Italy
Day 3 - Hit the Dolomites, then drive like madmen up to Austria, then Switzerland, then onto Lucerne, Switzerland.
Day 4 - Hit the Transportation Museum, stay the night in Lucerne.
Day 5 - Drive north through France to Nurburg, hit the Nurburgring, then drive NW to Hanover. Stay the night at Hanover.
Day 6 - Drive to Berlin. Explore Museum Island, hit our hotel and stay the night in Berlin.
Day 7 - Explored Checkpoint Charlie, drove to Munich to our old hotel. 
Day 8 - Pre-drop off car, park at the Welt, explore Munich center. Stay in Munich.
Day 9 - Drop off car, fly home 

Few things learned:
-We underestimated the amount of time we would take in exploring our main destinations. Therefore we had cut out some of the trip, including the Black Forest, Stuttgart, Stelvio, and Heidelberg
-Driving through Austria is expensive
-This was the best trip we've ever had, and it'll be hard to top it, especially the auto we were driving. ED is a must on any Bimmer owner bucket list. This being my first BMW, doing an ED is a great jumpstart to the BMW brand. Thanks to this community for providing a wealth of information that made this trip even possible! I can't thank you all enough!

Without further ado, the pics.
1. Balcony view at the Welt premium lounge.
2. Special BMW keychain for ED pickup owners. Very special thing indeed!
3. Car in the spinning platform. Couldn't contain my excitement!
4. Official photo taken by the BMW folks. Can't contain myself!
5. Just too beautiful...


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

*More pics*

More pics...

1. A public road in front of Neuschwanstein Castle. A different angle.
2. Walk up the castle. Man that was tiring.
3. Amazing few of all of Bavaria
4. Somewhere along the Dolomites, the specific pass escapes me.
5. And another one...


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

*Even more pics...*

1. Swans in Lucerne, Switzerland
2. Inside the Transport Museum
3. Awesome car wall in the museum. You can actually choose a car in the exhibit and this contraption will pick it from the wall to a nearby pedestal.
4. GT-R at the Nurburgring parking lot
5. Cool Berlin map in 1:775 scale (the city is 775 years old). Each map point had a cultural significance in the city's history.


----------



## zeezz (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorgeous color, congrats!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just by looking at your smile near new car - it's sad all!
Congratulation on your ED!!!
Thank you for sharing your report and pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome pictures and trip, thanks for sharing! How was Austria driving expensive? Sounds like a good story in there somewhere! V/r, Tim.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Mainly tolls. I took the wrong exit off of a gas station, and had to pay 2.50 Euro. And to get back in the right direction in the autobahn, had to pay another 2.50. Overall I think I paid a good 30 Euro in tolls. But I think that gets offset with their cheap petrol.


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats Johnofcross! It was good seeing you at the Welt. I need to post my story too. Maybe this weekend. I did post some pic already though to comply with the 12 hr rule.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

We're any of the dolomite passes you drove in the area of fussen/Innsbruck


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

jtuds said:


> We're any of the dolomite passes you drove in the area of fussen/Innsbruck


Sadly no... We were already in A13 before we got to Innsbruck, and from there took A12 west until Switzerland. We went through some of the passes during the day, and we wanted to make Switzerland before midnight, so we had to blitz through.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

, I think all the passes I want to take are going to be close


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

johnofcross said:


> Hello Bimmerfest community!
> 
> Sorry for the really late compliance (at least 3 weeks late since pickup August 31, 2012). Took a while to get ahold of the rest of the photos taken as my buddy took the best photos, and I couldn't get them any earlier than this weekend. Basically here was our itinerary:...


Nice car! Congrats! Nice pictures too!:thumbup:

.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

johnofcross said:


> Mainly tolls. I took the wrong exit off of a gas station, and had to pay 2.50 Euro. And to get back in the right direction in the autobahn, had to pay another 2.50. Overall I think I paid a good 30 Euro in tolls. But I think that gets offset with their cheap petrol.


Few years ago we rode on Autostrada from Florence to Nice (to drop off location there). I think total toll was around 60-80 Euros.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats! All the best, enjoy your ultimate driving toy


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

BatteryPowered said:


> Few years ago we rode on Autostrada from Florence to Nice (to drop off location there). I think total toll was around 60-80 Euros.


I'll be heading from Verona towards Milan along the autostrada, I think it might be some of the same road you would take from Florence. Aside from the crappy tolls, is it a pretty high-speed stretch?


----------

